# Oliver 770



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

1966.....Machinery Pete.

Regards, MIke

https://www.agweb.com/article/tractor-tales-1966-oliver-770-naa-ashley-davenport/


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Gotta love the checker board grill.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Have one of those sitting in cold storage, except ours is a diesel with a TA.


----------

